# anyone have piles



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi All. Have posted on the boards before, but I would like to know if anyone has piles internally how it affects you. I am guessing I might have piles as I passed bright red blood in the toilet today while trying to have bm. I got the fright of my life when I saw it. I do not have itch though or any soreness, so my questions is would it be possible to have internal piles that do not cause itch. I had all the camera tests about 4yrs ago, all clear, also had a polyp removed last Oct. but I didnt have any camera up then. so I am guessing this is piles or hemmerhoids. How often should someone have the camera test done? As its the weekend I wont be able to get a doctors appointment till next week, so its a bit worrying over the weekend. Any replies greatly appreciated and thanks for reading my post. Mary.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

With mine itching and bleeding do not seem to be synched.Camera test frequency? For cancer screening a colonoscopy is recommended every 5-10 years after you are 50.Sometimes with new symptoms they will do them sooner, but they can scope just the end to see if there is a hemorrhoid likely to be causing a problem and not have to do the whole thing.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to have at least toilet paper blood and an occasional pink tinge in the toilet when I was endlessly wiping that spot 6-10 times a day. (Due to a particularly unpleasant exchange with my doctor at that time, I decided I would just keep the whole problem to myself.) I still deal with an itch; but it came as quite a surprise when my current doctor informed me that there are no hemmies in there. It was, presumably, just tiny tears from that continual wiping. Sometimes things are less than we think.Cheers,Mark


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Kathleen and Mark for your replies, and I appreciate quick reponse, so I will not worry so much now over the weekend. I thought piles caused itch all the time, so thats probably what it is and I do have to do lots of wiping every day, so I expect maybe it has inflamed things. I suppose just bleeding as a one off does not need a doctors visit, so I will wait and see if it happens again at any time, then I will go to see him. Thanks again. Mary.


----------



## Buzz_24601 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm getting rela bad pile-like symptoms at the moment. I think I may also have a fissure or spot or cut "down there" which can be rela painful. I went to my doctor, she asked to have a look but I wasn't feleing up to it (was depressed, in pain & mucousy/bloody). She suggested it may be inflamed, particularly if going from one extreme to the other & to keep treatment simple & try using vaseline to sooth the area.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mary2001Hi How are you doing, You are troubled by piles,? I have those, and if they are external you can feel them as little swellings/skin tags at the entrance to your bottom, and they can bleed when having a bm. If you are sore the good old fashioned sudocreme is good for the soreness, or anusol, can help with soreness and itching. If its only a little bit of blood on the toilet tissue thats what it could be or you could have a little tear(fissure ) inside your bottom from too hard a bm, in both cases the creams will help.


----------



## nickieAZ (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello Mary, I was recently told that I have internal piles before and after a colonoscopy. The Dr. said she could see them when she did an eye check up before I even did the colonoscopy. To be honest with you I didn't even know that I had them since I am just so used to feeling discomfort down there anyway. I do get bright red blood sometimes, but surprisingly the Dr. said that it is not from the piles, it's from tears down there or as they call it anal fissures, but your piles can also bleed. Thankfully my piles aren't itchy though. I have IBS-D not constipation, just rarely I will see a day or two with constipation. The Dr. said anal tears can come from either constipation or diarrhea. I'm guessing the diarrhea can burn the area then it keeps on tearing a bit, and constipation of course causes the tears from straining or the bowel movement being too big. Either way the tears usually heal up with some good cream down there. For a while my tear wasn't healing for some reason so the Dr. was going to do surgery, then it just ended up healing on it's own?? I hope I was of some help!


----------

